# Looking for RP Partners



## Little_Luna (Nov 9, 2017)

I am new to the FA Forums but I am not new to Role playing. I am a pretty literate Role player, I'm able to push out a good 2-5 sentence post, Though my Grammar is not perfect. I also RP in both first and Third person. I Have a Discord & DA. I Can do NSFW and SFW. I don't really have interest in many fetishes. I may try one or two but it is unlikely that I'll get into it. Here are my Do's and Do nots.

DO:
DnD Based RP
Story
Group
Mature
Furry xFeral
Furry x Human
Feral X Feral
Furry xFurry
BxG
Submissive
Slave
I'll Do Sonic but will have low muse.

DO NOT
Feral x Human
Human x human
Backdoor sex
inflation
Vore
GxG
BxB
Minor

I also have TWO important Rules. I try to match my RP partner's post length, the longer your post the longer mine is, unless I have low muse then I'll push out as much as I can, So please No Short posts, They KILL RPIES!!!

Please Be At or Above the age of 18! I don't like Roleplaying with kids, and it is inappropriate.



Spoiler: My Character



My Character's name is Andreas. She is part of a species I had made up called the Kaida. She looks like a cat in the face and head but she has Dragon-like feet and tail, her tail is 6 feet long and she can use it as an extra hand if needed. Her wingspan is also 6 ft, making it surprisingly difficult for her to fly. She is only 3 feet tall, yeah I know, She is short. She can be submissive or Rebellious. And sometimes she is very cold. The things she likes are: Cuddling, tall guys (Anyone taller than her she considers Tall), She "likes" to be picked up, Though she acts like she doesn't.



I would love to get a somewhat mature DnD style group Atleast 4-5 players. You can post A character sheet if you'd like and a Character reference would be nice. (I'll post mine later). Here is the Discord for it. Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers


----------

